# Aces and Eights Roll20 (US-Pacific time) on Thursdays.



## Treebore (Sep 7, 2012)

I am running a game on Thursdays, 6 PM Pacific, 9 PM Eastern, running for about 3 hours each time.


I use the "alternate reality" as outlined in the Aces and Eights rule book. Why? People cheat. They use Google, etc... to look up where the gold, silver, etc... was found, or where Cochise's hide out is, etc... So I use an alternate history so only I know where everything is, etc... just as it should be.

However, I do actually live in "Gunfight at the OK Corral" country, so I do draw on local history to come up with game events. My group has already ran into Sheriff's John Slaughter and Bahen, just now they are Texas Rangers down in Mexican territory.


So if you love Westerns, and have nothing better going on for you  on Thursday evenings, let me know. I currently have 3 regulars and two not so regulars. Only one is a woman, so another would be great, so the one will not be so "alone".

To contact me either send a friend request via SKYPE to: treebore.therubylord

or my e-mail is: treeboretherubylord at g mail dot com.

You can also PM me here.


----------



## Treebore (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is a brief review of my opinion on Aces and Eights and some early play logs of my last campaign:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/278930-aces-eights-great.html


----------



## Treebore (Sep 13, 2012)

Still looking for a 6th player. Next session is this evening.


----------



## Treebore (Sep 21, 2012)

Back to looking for two players. College issues has made a player drop out for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Treebore (Sep 25, 2012)

Looking for two more players again. One guy got behind on his college workload and had to actually drop out of a couple of games, and another got his shift switched on him.

So come on! Sign up for a bunch of fun in the Old West!


----------

